# Dental Nurse /Practise Manager



## boblovell (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi,

My wife is currently leaving the Army after 12 years and we are both looking at taking the plunge and coming to Spain.

Question is her GDC registration is due and is keen to stay in date. What advice on qualification transfer or registration advice can anyone give her

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Is she planning to work in the same field in Spain? Is her Spanish up to scratch?

Your best bet might be to contact a professional body in Spain and ask for advice. Here are the details of the Spanish Dental Association:

Consejo General de Colegios de Odontólogos y Estomatólogos de España
Dr Óscar Castro Reino (President)
Calle Alcalá, 79 - 2nd floor
ES – 28009 Madrid
Tel.: + 34 / 91 426.44.12 - 11
Fax.: + 34 / 91 577.06.39
Email: [email protected]
Website: Consejo Dentistas


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

You may find this site useful.

It explains the EU Directive for recognition of rights to practice regulated professions within the EU (let's assume that the UK is still part of the EU for this purpose for some foreseeable future!).

I used this process to get my regulated profession recognised in Spain and although it took a lot longer than the Directive gives (4 months according to the Directive, 18 months in reality), I did get recognition by the Spanish authority in question eventually.

Recognition of professional qualifications - Your Europe


----------



## debbcollins (Aug 8, 2016)

if you are planning to come to alicante region you need to get intouch with the colegio de odontologia and they will help with all the paper work.
/SNIP/


----------



## debbcollins (Aug 8, 2016)

*dentist*



boblovell said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife is currently leaving the Army after 12 years and we are both looking at taking the plunge and coming to Spain.
> 
> ...



Hi

which area are you planning on coming to??

you need to get intouch with any of the colegios de odontologia and they will help you with the paper work


----------

